# LDS Store -Price Per Case



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

Prices are per case - A case is 6 #10 cans. Shipping is very affordable.


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

Item Cost 
Quick Oats $24.00 
regular oats $24.75 
white flour $26.00 
Hard White Wheat $27.50 
hard red wheat $27.75 
Spaghetti bites $28.25 
Macaroni $30.00 
Potatoe Flakes $31.75 
refried beans $32.50 
White rice $33.25 
pinto beans $39.75 
black beans $40.75 
White Beans $43.00 
onions $43.25 
Sugar $43.25 
apple slices $54.72 
carrots $63.00 
Nonfat milk $67.00


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

there's Bishop's Warehouse locations located around the US for direct pick up of #10 cans single/case load and also bulk bag buy .... there's still various locations around the US for self canning lessons and equipment usage for canning bulk food buys ....

https://providentliving.lds.org/self-reliance/home-storage-centers?lang=eng


----------



## homegrownrose (Mar 24, 2016)

Can anyone buy from them? I have a local store here where I am - do I have to be LDS? Is there a secret handshake or something? :glee:


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

homegrownrose said:


> Can anyone buy from them? I have a local store here where I am - do I have to be LDS? Is there a secret handshake or something? :glee:


There is a secret handshake...for $19.95, I can teach you.

Anybody can go there.. call ahead and check there hours and chat them up


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

homegrownrose said:


> Can anyone buy from them? I have a local store here where I am - do I have to be LDS? Is there a secret handshake or something? :glee:


There's supposed to be one in Alamo Downs off of Culebra. I haven't gone up to the building, but have driven past several times for other stuff, and didn't see any signage for LDS cannery. It looks like a bunch of warehouses. hours posted on LDS website is Tuesday 11AM-7PM and Saturday 8AM-1PM. If you make it by there let me know.


----------



## homegrownrose (Mar 24, 2016)

txmarine6531 said:


> There's supposed to be one in Alamo Downs off of Culebra. I haven't gone up to the building, but have driven past several times for other stuff, and didn't see any signage for LDS cannery. It looks like a bunch of warehouses. hours posted on LDS website is Tuesday 11AM-7PM and Saturday 8AM-1PM. If you make it by there let me know.


I will definitely keep you posted. Thinking of heading that way mid-month. Need to make a price sheet for Costco to compare.


----------



## homegrownrose (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm wondering what the differences are and if they carry more in the warehouse. I'd love to purchase some jars at a decent price for canning, too.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

homegrownrose said:


> I'm wondering what the differences are and if they carry more in the warehouse. I'd love to purchase some jars at a decent price for canning, too.


"canning" is the true canning using #10 size steel cans .... the few canning locations that were left open after the purge teaches you how to operate the lid rolling machine for sealing the cans .... you buy everything there on site - bulk bag dry goods - 300cc 02 absorbers - cans - lids - and even the corrugated 6 can case boxes if you wish ....

if you want to buy bulk and do DIY bucket packing at home - they sell the food & 300cc 02 absorbers .... mylar bags LDS sold are 1 gallon size bags only

they of course sell the cased dry goods as previously posted - some foods are a distinct bargain - some at decent $$$ - some are higher than Emergency Essentials for example


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

homegrownrose said:


> I will definitely keep you posted. Thinking of heading that way mid-month. Need to make a price sheet for Costco to compare.


definitely call for info first - every Bishop's Warehouse operates a little different - they are LDS church member 1st ALWAYS - they'll accommodate the public if their supplies are adequate ... there's the current rub - the church is experiencing shortages due to supply & big demands by members ....

if you get an appointment - please remember that they are very conservative - dress accordingly - no smoking - watch your language - they do appreciate a hand in the warehouse if you can handle the physical


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Very nice folks. They come by here with neckties and riding bicycles a lot. They can drink Pepsi if you want to offer any refreshments.


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

I buy online. Easier than going to the store and I like to watch the delivery driver scurry away if he looks at the shipper info.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

They will get their own Planet ya know?


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Very nice folks. They come by here with neckties and riding bicycles a lot. They can drink Pepsi if you want to offer any refreshments.


Nice people they are. Served with a Mormon guy from Utah. Only "mind altering" drink he drank was Mt. Dew. Except this one time in Yuma. We had a 120qt cooler in our barracks room full of Powerade and stuff. One of the guys in there mixed some blue alcohol drink with a blue PowerAde and put it back, but on the opposite side of the cooler. Our Mormon friend grabbed it, drank it, and asked if Powerade goes bad. We all freaked because we knew he grabbed the wrong one. He got pissed, thought we did it on purpose. I got a few stories about this guy.


----------



## homegrownrose (Mar 24, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> "canning" is the true canning using #10 size steel cans .... the few canning locations that were left open after the purge teaches you how to operate the lid rolling machine for sealing the cans .... you buy everything there on site - bulk bag dry goods - 300cc 02 absorbers - cans - lids - and even the corrugated 6 can case boxes if you wish ....


Good point - sorry I didn't make my post more clear. For dry goods I am definitely going to be bagging them in mylar with o2 absorbers (the stuff that doesn't come already canned). When I said I wanted jars for canning, I meant my own home-canned produce and such. I wasn't sure if they would carry that as well. Doesn't sound like it, but that's okay. I found a site that I can order by the pallet - just have to wait for $.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

homegrownrose said:


> Good point - sorry I didn't make my post more clear. For dry goods I am definitely going to be bagging them in mylar with o2 absorbers (the stuff that doesn't come already canned). When I said I wanted jars for canning, I meant my own home-canned produce and such. I wasn't sure if they would carry that as well. Doesn't sound like it, but that's okay. I found a site that I can order by the pallet - just have to wait for $.


if you do large volume buying of cases of canning jars/lids - there's Mennonite wholesaler that has a direct shipment deal with the Indiana Ball jar factory ..... good fundraising idea for your local organizations

mail or fax for a catalog ....

Shetler's Wholesale Company
630 High Street
PO Box 8
Geneva, IN 46740

fax# 260-368-9902


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

You guys got it so good with prices like that. Ill have to wait for a better exchange rate next time i cross the boarder


----------

